# Congrats to Team DiYMA members tintbox and highly



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just wanted to give some much deserved congrats to the following members of Team DiYMA. This year they were National Points Champions in their respective classes!!

Mike Still aka tintbox for ModEx
Todd Luliak aka highly for Extreme
Mic Wallace aka Mic10is for SQ2

Way to go guys on an outstanding year in 2011, only one thing left to do


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I heard Todd's car back in early August & it was a real treat! I'm sure he's made a few changes for the better since then.

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats, damn I need to come to a show


----------

